# 3 litters



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have 3 lovely litters.
1 is a short haired litter from a DT x Agouti Vari in this litter I kept only 2, as there was only 7 in the litter 1 was still born and I only got 1 doe out of the lot so I took them down to 1 BT doe and 1 Agouti buck.
2nd litter is from a LH Stone x LH Blue Vari, with this litter I took the bucks right down to 1 and kept the rest, this litter is with my 3rd litter so hard to tell who's bubs are who's but most are Blue Vari's.
3rd litter is from LH BEW x LH Blue Vari, I also took this litter down to just 1 buck not sure of his colour a light coloured vari of some sort will post pics soon, but he has pink eyes (my first) and kept the rest, I am well chuffed with this litter as some satins seem to have emerged, Satin BT, Satin Blue Vari, Satin Light coloured Vari (pink eyed) and pos some others. I have my eye on 2 to keep already 1 is the light vari Satin (pink eyed) and the other i'm not sure what variety but I think she is a broken BT she is black on top with a tan line just under the black with a white line breaking through it from underneath (her under is white) will post pics when she is older as its hard to get a good enough pic to show the markings.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They sound adorable specially the agouti buck  I love agoutis so much so i am going to specialise in breeding them in the new year 

Pictures needed


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some pics I took the other day.
They seem to look really greasey but I think its because there is such a pile of babies in the nest they are peeing on each other! Both Mums look a bit ragged too, they all smell a bit of pee.
These are from LH'd parents so this may have something to do with their look as the coat is seperating unlike with the SH'd variety, I did notice this with my last litter of LH's but it didnt last this long but there was less in the litter.
There are satins in this litter but for some reason it hasnt shown on the lics very well :roll:






















































the light vari one is the satin. It doesnt show in the other pics of it.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the colouring of the light vari one :love

All very lovely babies ^_^


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

cute


----------

